# Hey new to this



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought id say hiii as just joined today.. had my TT for over a year now and i love 'her' to bits.. i go to car shows a few times a year (just come back from Trax at silverstone) but im the only one with a TT out of my friends.. so joined to see what the craic is on here for shows..  D xx


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome! 

What took you so long?


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

Im a girl  i dont do this kind of thing... well i do now anyway hehe...

thank for the welcome  x


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Welcome Danielle ...
... You should have joined the forum last week  - a few of us went to Edition 38 last weekend and it was a great show! Check the events section to see what's going on and who is going! ...

 
Steve


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome danielle  youve come to the right place.


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks blue bandit i will do... a few of my friends went to that so i might go the next time  see how many Audi fwends i make hehe

staners thanks for the welcome

x


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome to the TTF


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Danielle, Welcome to TTF. Lets see some pics of your TT soon. Your pic has passed my test. :lol: :wink: 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey Hoggy, thanks  .. did i not put a pic on of my TT ? sure i did... god this thing is so complicated to use!! any reason why i cant get onto classified adds? buying car parts etc? thanks D x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you have joined just as the shows are coming to an end but have a look in the events section at the ADI thread


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Danielle, Just looked in Garage & can see your TT & it's *RED *, a Wonderful *Colour *  8)

The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters, so signing up & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
Only £15 to join as a Web member, to unlock all forum facilities.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

Red is the best colour ever... high five 

OKay thanks for letting me know hun

D x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Danielle57 said:


> Red is the best colour ever... high five


Hi Danielle, [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Danielle, welcome to the forum


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Danielle57 said:
> 
> 
> > Red is the best colour ever... high five
> ...


 ... I don't remember getting such a warm welcome Hoggy ...
:?

... maybe coz mine is blue? ...

... or maybe coz I'm not so easy on the eye? ...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

ooo put your claws away blue bandit 

Hoggy is just giving me a warm welcome...

Is there actually many ladies on these forums?

D x


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

p.s bue bandit.... Red will always over rule blue... dont forgot it yeah..BBOOMMM


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Danielle57 said:


> ooo put your claws away blue bandit
> 
> Hoggy is just giving me a warm welcome...
> 
> ...


Plenty of ladies they even have there own section


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Blue Bandit, I'm easily *Led *with *RED* :lol: :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome Danielle  another lady here, your not alone 8)


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey TTchan.. thanks for the welcome.. nice to see another lady on here 

D xx


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

U don't look 57!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Matt B said:


> U don't look 57!


... Matt's right! ...
... you barely look a day over 55 ...
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

MattB im 22 haha... only number i could choose when selecting my username


----------



## Danielle57 (Sep 6, 2012)

bluebandit... i would love to see a 55 yr old look this young  cheeky sod :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Danielle57 said:


> bluebandit... i would love to see a 55 yr old look this young  cheeky sod :wink:


... I'd love to see it too...

... maybe twins ...

... in a jacuzzi ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Danielle57 said:


> MattB im 22 haha... only number i could choose when selecting my username


Well thats easier to believe. Welcome to the forum. I know you have a mk2 but the mk1 side is more fun


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

welcome to the forum! looks like your no plate needs updating now - assume you were 20 when you bought the TT!!!  there have been some good international trips in recent years, down to Italy, etc.

wonder if you will set some records on the forum with most replies to posts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hoggy might achieve that on his own! 

what part of the country are you!? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

